# Geekvape Ammit Dual Coil RTA



## CMMACKEM (9/4/17)

I need a review of this ASAP 

Seriously considering purchasing this. Bought the Ammit in January but due to endless wicking problems I had to sell. Those problems seem to have been addressed with the dual coil version.

*Product Introduction*

Here comes the *GeekVape Ammit RTA dual Coil Version*.It inherits the flavor chaser features of the original one, but comes with improvements - innovative four path airflow from both the bottom & the side and 20mm postless build deck. The new deck design makes building easier and offers more flexibility. SS color.



*Parameters*

Drip Tip Height: 7 mm
Drip Tip diameter: 15mm
Height: 40.9 mm (thread and drip tip excluded)
Outside Diameter: 27 mm
Base Diameter: 25mm
Capacity: 3ml/6ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/4/17)

Wait on the Kylin by Vandy Vape. Vandy vape is a subsidiary of Geekvape which is why they are both similar but I think the Kylin would be a better buy. These should be arriving in SA soon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KarlDP (10/4/17)

Any vendors bringing in the Ammit Dual coil?


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

KarlDP said:


> Any vendors bringing in the Ammit Dual coil?



Hi @KarlDP , please feel free to open a new thread in the "who has stock" subforum
Here, we are in the general threads, so vendors are not allowed to respond directly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/4/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @KarlDP , please feel free to open a new thread in the "who has stock" subforum
> Here, we are in the general threads, so vendors are not allowed to respond directly


There are already two threads open in the "Who has stock" section

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## KarlDP (11/4/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @KarlDP , please feel free to open a new thread in the "who has stock" subforum
> Here, we are in the general threads, so vendors are not allowed to respond directly



Ok cool thanks @Silver . Sorry bout that. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (12/4/17)

the nice difference between the Ammit Dual and Kylin is that geekvape have included the top fill chimney so that the glass doesnt move, i know the Kylin has better O-rings for this issue and also better airflow when closing it down, personally i have had plenty Geekvape tanks and still use my Ammit single on the daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (22/7/17)

Single coil IMO is much better and no leaking issues


----------

